# 1password



## jeanpatel (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a longtemps j'ai pris sur l'appstore l'application 1password sur mon iphone et elle etait gratuite.
Aujourd'hui je viens d'avoir un mac, donc je me suis dis que j'allais la mettre aussi dessus mais à ma plus grande surprise je m'appercois qu'elle coute une forturne. Donc plusieurs questions :

- Comme je l'ai dejà pour iphone, ya t'il un moyen de l'avoir gratos sur mac ?
- Si non ya t'il une application gratuite ou moins chere qui existe sur les 2 plateformes sachant que je souhaite juste une appli qui garde mes pass en securité.je n'ai pas besoin que ça interagisse avec safari ou autre. 
Merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2011)

On ne doit pas avoir la même notion de la fortune.

Et non, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir une version gratuite ou moins chère pour le Mac. Ce sont deux applications différentes.

Estime-toi déjà heureux de ne pas l'avoir payé pour ton iPhone.


----------



## jeanpatel (25 Octobre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> On ne doit pas avoir la même notion de la fortune.
> 
> Et non, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir une version gratuite ou moins chère pour le Mac. Ce sont deux applications différentes.
> 
> Estime-toi déjà heureux de ne pas l'avoir payé pour ton iPhone.


 
Effectivement pour moi, par rapport à l'utilisation que j'en ai, il est hors de question que je paye 34,95 &#8364; pour cette application. 
Ca veut dire qu'aujourd'hui, si une personne le veut sur son mac et sur son ipad ou iphone, il faut qu'il débourse 70&#8364; ! Oh bah ca va... Ta raison on a pas la meme notion de fortune... 

Edit : autant pour moi, il ne coute que 6&#8364; sur iphone...


----------



## vhk (26 Octobre 2011)

'une fortune pour l'utilisation que j'en ai' 

Beh écoute, si elle ne te sert quasiment pas ne la prend pas; 35&#8364; pour 1P c'est largement abordable quand on s'en sert beaucoup, et parfois en promo à 17e.. C'est bien Francais de tout vouloir gratos


----------



## jeanpatel (27 Octobre 2011)

vhk a dit:


> C'est bien Francais de tout vouloir gratos


 
Oui d'ailleur j'organise une greve et une manif pour protester contre le prix de 1password .

Plus serieusement, si je l'avait voulu gratos je l'aurai prix en version pirate et j'aurai meme pas posé la question.

Mais apres quelque recherche, je m'appercois que cette application est beaucoup trop complete pour moi.
Moi je cherche seulement une ptite base de donnée à acces codé sur mac et iphone pour mettre tout mes codes (code interphone belle mere, code carte castorama, etc...).


----------



## bootcamper (29 Octobre 2011)

Il existe également Wallet, qui est moins cher, en remplissant les mêmes fonctions que 1Password.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Moins complet que 1P mais pas mal quand même (je l'utilisais avant) : Pastor ici.


----------

